# Cherry shrimp vorticella ID



## Betta (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello, I recently got some Cherry shrimp. I didn't realize until closer inspection that I think a few of them have vorticella, though I'm not positive.

I have completed one round of salt dip (7.5 g aquarium salt dissolved in 250ml tank water for 1 minute for each shrimp). I have placed the dipped shrimp back into a temp. quarantine insert tank. The dip did not appear to remove any of the 'fuzz'/vorticella.

Also, one of the shrimp that appeared to have to most 'fuzz' recently molted and now looks clean. I didn't salt dip this one.

Could anyone provide a confirmation of ID, and treatment recommendations?

Tried my best to get some pictures...

T


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Not 100% sure but looks like vorticella. Never dealt with it, found some treatment recommendations here
https://aquariumbreeder.com/shrimp-infection-vorticella-treatment/


----------

